

Mac OS X Lion: Should You Upgrade or Wait? - moneytized
http://www.applecasts.com/lion-upgrade-or-wait/

======
pnathan
As of two days ago, GPGMail plugin doesn't work with Lion.

100% dealbreaker for me.

(And when it does, I'll gladly upgrade!).

------
jmcguckin
Wait. Don't make my mistake. It really needs 3 or 4 patch releases to fix
stability and performance issues.

------
suprasanna
Wait. Performance decreases are not worth the useless Mission Control.

~~~
mcarrano
Agreed, I'm holding off on installing Lion.

------
moneytized
I'm having problems with USB devices and didn't have any with snow leopard.
Hopefully after the first patch things will be much better ;)

